# Latest labs, Hashi's??



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry if this post shows up twice, I posted and it never appeared...reposting it below.

Today's results: (should have done in the fall, big time insurance issues so I waited)
T3, Free 2.5 range 2.0-3.5
Thyroglobulin Ab 408 High
Vit D 58.4 range 30-100
Thyroperoxidase Ab 256.2 High
TSH 3.60 range .27-4.20
T4, Free 1.14 range .93-1.70
Cholesterol went from 327 last spring to 149, triglycerides good, HDL good...
ALT (SGPT) 14 range 0-41

She is upping my Levoxythyroxine (sp?), and said my increased antibody levels indicate Hashi's?? Going back in 2 months for labs after starting the increased med.

Last spring:

TSH 5.61 range 0.27-4.20 uIU/mL
Thyrogloubin Antibody 237 (H) range <116 IU/mL
T3 Free 3.1 Range 2.0-3.5 pg/mL
T4, Free 1.23 Range 0.93-1.70 ng/dL

Thoughts? I'm up to 132.8 on my scale, but 134.6 on hers...yuck....it;s almost bikini season!!!


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

The doctor is changing it from 50mcg to 75mcg.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> Sorry if this post shows up twice, I posted and it never appeared...reposting it below.
> 
> Today's results: (should have done in the fall, big time insurance issues so I waited)
> T3, Free 2.5 range 2.0-3.5
> ...


My thought is that your FREE T3 is very very low. Most of us feel best when it is at about 75% of the range given by your lab. And, most of us feel better when TSH is 1.0 or less. AACE recommends TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0

Are you still on the Levoxyl and if so, how much?

How do you feel? I suspect you feel very lethargic and tired?

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had an ultrasound last spring, and it was clear.

She increased my Levoxythyroxine to 75mcg (previously 50).

I can't find my labs from last May, I thought at that point my TSH was 2.0??
I'll keep looking for those.

I have been feeling tired, that's for sure.

Just wondering if I need to be doing anything differently, or asking her about, with the diagnosis of Hashi's she has now given me? (Before it was just hypo.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> I had an ultrasound last spring, and it was clear.
> 
> She increased my Levoxythyroxine to 75mcg (previously 50).
> 
> ...


Hope the increase kicks in and you feel better. Is your doc having you come in at the 8 week mark for more labs and further titration of your Levoxythyroxine?

FT3 is your active hormone. W/o sufficient, you cannot function.


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, I have my lab orders already, and they will call with the results, or call me to come in for them. Better mark it on my calendar though, I want to be sure to get in there on time!


----------

